# Pork and Beans



## sqwib (Dec 13, 2016)

_*December 9th, 2016*_

 *Pork and Beans*​ 
*


*​*Cooked in Dutch oven on Firebox*
 

These pork and beans have become my favorite beans to date.

  *Pork and Beans*
55 oz. Can of Bush's Baked Beans
2 pork loin steaks cubed, leave some fat
Bacon, 8 thick cut pieces split and chopped
one medium Onion finely chopped
1/2 cup chopped Pineapple
1 cup Ketchup
1/4 cup Dijon Mustard
1 Fire Roasted Poblano chopped (I had some dehydrated that I used)
1/2 cup molasses
1/4 cup of Knob Creek Smoked Maple

 
In a dutch oven cook bacon, blot out excess grease.
Add chunked pork, brown all edges.
Add onion, saute.
Add the rest of ingredients, cook 2 hours at 350, longer if desired.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2016)

Man your on a roll Buddy!

Good looking beans!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 14, 2016)

Beans look awesome! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2016)

Now there's a Tasty looking Plate of Goodies!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job, SQWIB !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## disco (Dec 18, 2016)

Good looking recipe!

Disco


----------



## rstans (Dec 18, 2016)

Good looking plate!  Going to try the recepie next weekend.  Thanks!


----------



## sqwib (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks guys

I had frozen some for Christmas dinner at Moms and was happy to see that it freezes and reheats well.


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2017)

That whole plate looks good to me,glad to hear they freeze well

Richie


----------

